# Sikh Hindu Muslim Christain



## ravneet_sb (Sep 10, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,.                   
How one HUMAN can be SIKH .   HINDU   MUSLIM or CHRISTAIN or Else        
 Guru Nanak educates that child of Brahmin cant be Brahmin, . Like wise Child of Sikh cant be Sikh .            
 In JAP Bani it is stated            
     Sahas syanpa lakh hoi ik na chaley naal           which means artificial inelligence cannot be inherited.         
     As child of doctor, engineer CA cannot be a doctor. Unless one learns and practice subject to gain objective realisation.       
One cannot be doctor by wearing stethoscope and white coat, and lawyer by wearing black coat. 
How one can be Sikh by keeping beard and wearing turban, and hindu by weaing janeu, and muslim by wearing cap etc

                So the system of world needs change, when we define religion by birth.

It is by gain of religious text awareness and followance.           

CHILD shall not be labelled with any religion, if if one has not learned neutralisation of emotion, through mental training and physical followance.         
 Waheguri ji ka khalsa.
Waheguru ji ji fateh


----------



## RD1 (Sep 12, 2018)

I understand what you're saying, and can agree. At what point through can someone be defined as a "Sikh?" What will make one a Sikh?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 12, 2018)

RD1 said:


> I understand what you're saying, and can agree. At what point through can someone be defined as a "Sikh?" What will make one a Sikh?


Sat Sri Akaal,.          
         One can make the intrinsic point of querry of inqisitive, thought it was with resolve.               
      Querry reflects clearly student who take admission, wears uniform first, this is convincing,      but one step ahead,                there is limit of age to admission, .           there are learning steps and test at each age and level, and                                                  what about the students who never practice there books.
  And what is the age one shall learn.                                            
      If a form system is there, the formal system of education, shall also be in place.     
 Else it ishould be unacceptable ritualism to every SIKH i.e.  for learners.  
which was never the way and cause of SIKHISM.      T
he Gurudwara System is not for attracting people for rituals, and adding more and more ritualistic days, add govenance holidays, making the system non functional, but  gathering shall be for routine training and education    

As the donated money is lost in decorations, and way of education is lost, so more historian days are added for reasons to attract masses by way of ritualism and not education., Which should be cincern for every Sikh.
Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 12, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,.
> How one HUMAN can be SIKH .   HINDU   MUSLIM or CHRISTAIN or Else
> Guru Nanak educates that child of Brahmin cant be Brahmin, . Like wise Child of Sikh cant be Sikh .
> In JAP Bani it is stated
> ...



Religion is an illusion.

Guru Nanak taught that there is no Hindu or Muslim, hence no religion. There's only One- Truth.

And yet most people seem to ignore this Truth.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 12, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Religion is an illusion.
> 
> Guru Nanak taught that there is no Hindu or Muslim, hence no religion. There's only One- Truth.
> 
> And yet most people seem to ignore this Truth.


SAT SRI AKAAL,

Education is elightening with practice, repeated practice of education, brings changes in cellular memories, which improves the philosphy at root level.   

Propogation of education and practice, that brings changes in cellular memory, which is part of unconcious and subconcious mind.
makes one Guru Sikh. 
False rituals have no place in this system .

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,.
> How one HUMAN can be SIKH .   HINDU   MUSLIM or CHRISTAIN or Else


Because religion is transferred in the womb either consciously or unconsciously.  Each Mum hums the hymns of one's own religion to the fetus in the womb.
Do you find anything wrong with that?



ravneet_sb said:


> Guru Nanak educates that child of Brahmin cant be Brahmin, . Like wise Child of Sikh cant be Sikh .


       Please quote the Ang number with the full Shabad so I can understand the context. A Sikh is a student, hence all of us in the world are sikhs till our last breath.You are confusing Sikhi with other dogmatic religions.



ravneet_sb said:


> In JAP Bani it is stated
> Sahas syanpa lakh hoi ik na chaley naal           which means artificial inelligence cannot be inherited.


It is not about AI but about me-ism. Please study the verse again.



ravneet_sb said:


> As child of doctor, engineer CA cannot be a doctor. Unless one learns and practice subject to gain objective realisation.


You seem confused. A child cannot be either of the professions above because he/she is a child. However, the environment can be created at home where the child can be inclined to become any of the above through education.



ravneet_sb said:


> One cannot be doctor by wearing stethoscope and white coat, and lawyer by wearing black coat.


Of course not but what is your point?



ravneet_sb said:


> How one can be Sikh by keeping beard and wearing turban, and hindu by weaing janeu, and muslim by wearing cap etc


One can be all the above from the outside but in order to become one, one has to work on it like the professions you mentioned above.




ravneet_sb said:


> So the system of world needs change, when we define religion by birth.


As mentioned before, religion is not defined by birth but transferred which is natural.  Now when the child is grown up, he/she can choose or reject the same religion. One can even become an Atheist which is not a bad thing at all.



ravneet_sb said:


> It is by gain of religious text awareness and followance.


Yes, only when one is grown up to do that.         



ravneet_sb said:


> CHILD shall not be labelled with any religion, if if one has not learned neutralisation of emotion, through mental training and physical followance.


Pardon my ignorance, I have no idea what you mean by the above. Please elaborate what you are trying to say. Thanks.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Education shall be priority but its going ritualistic,      That is only concern.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khals
Wahegueu Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Education shall be priority but its going ritualistic,      That is only concern.
> 
> ...



Yes, but not as a fetus in the womb. Please share your thoughts about my contesting your claims and I am also waiting for the Shabad with the ang number.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,
Message was repeated.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,



It is a bit odd, to say the least, that you feel the right to say your piece in this forum at will but when asked about your this stance, you keep mum.
What is your end game here because we are here to interact and learn from each other?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Yes, but not as a fetus in the womb. Please share your thoughts about my contesting your claims and I am also waiting for the Shabad with the ang number.


Sat Sri Akaal,

Sahas .syanap lakh hoye .
Ik na chaley naal.   
Is from jap bani.  
That iis the only refrence.

But not as fetus in the womb is for word NAAL.  OR . what carry forward or inherit.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Guru Nanak educates that child of Brahmin cant be Brahmin, . Like wise Child of Sikh cant be Sikh .



I am talking about your above quote. Please provide the Shabad with the Ang number.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Rituals are taking over education. 
That is concern.  
The cause was.  
Learning is Way
that is diminishing.
SEVA comes after learning.
Education and practice shall be given priority.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Rituals are taking over education.
> That is concern.
> ...



OK. But did Guru Nanak say what you claim here?



ravneet_sb said:


> Guru Nanak educates that child of Brahmin cant be Brahmin,



Why are you reluctant to respond to your own claim?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> I am talking about your above quote. Please provide the Shabad with the Ang number.


Sat Sri Akaal,


It is from jap bani quote is already mentioned.  Where is confusion.   

Son of brahmin cant be brahmin, is inferred from Sahas syanap lakh hoi ik na chaley naal.

If it means different.
 If true the statement is true that son of brahmin cant be brahmin or sikh cant be sikh 

 else false. 

Is is false than what is right. One can learn.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,


It is inferred statement from learning of Gurus Bani, by myself, I should have presented as inferred statement, rather than direct statement.
Due apologies for that.  The statement is inference by me and not a direct statement.

Admin is requsted to.make me edit or present it as inferred statement. 


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,. 
How one HUMAN can be SIKH . HINDU MUSLIM or CHRISTAIN or Else 
Guru Nanak educates 
In JAP Bani 
Sahas syanpa lakh hoi ik na chaley naal which means artificial inelligence cannot be inherited. 
One can have inference that
that child of Brahmin cant be Brahmin, . Like wise Child of Sikh cant be Sikh . 
As child of doctor, engineer CA cannot be a doctor. Unless one learns and practice subject to gain objective realisation. 
One cannot be doctor by wearing stethoscope and white coat, and lawyer by wearing black coat. 
How one can be Sikh by keeping beard and wearing turban, and hindu by weaing janeu, and muslim by wearing cap etc

So the system of world needs change, when we define religion by birth.

It is by gain of religious text awareness and followance. 

CHILD shall not be labelled with any religion, if if one has not learned neutralisation of emotion, through mental training and physical followance. 

Waheguri ji ka Khalsa.
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Because religion is transferred in the womb either consciously or unconsciously. Each Mum hums the hymns of one's own religion to the fetus in the womb.
Do you find anything wrong with that?

Any reference with Ang No for that.

For learning and awareness.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Because religion is transferred in the womb either consciously or unconsciously. Each Mum hums the hymns of one's own religion to the fetus in the womb.
> Do you find anything wrong with that?
> ...



We don’t need Gurbani reference for that. It is a natural thing that happens in every household.
I am sorry if you thought that I was trying to have a t it for tat with you nor was it my intention.
As you mentioned Guru Nanak and as I am the student of Gurbani, I wanted to know the Shabad to understand his whole message.
I have known you in the forum for a long time and I know your writing style but at times I am not able to grasp what you are trying to convey.
This is the only reason I asked you the questions. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

Ravneet,
One more reason of my questioning was that comparing the choice of a religion which is passed in the family since the conception unlike one’s profession which happens much later in one’s life and it normally is decided by the adult who was a fetus once with or without the outer influences.

The religion is a different matter because it is like the birds of a feather and many parents take that for granted and feel offended if their loved ones refuse to follow the same path unlike the profession.

As a religion “is sowed” by the parents in the womb, it becomes difficult for the child to cut off this umbilical cord. In this case, the grown up starts with a rebellion in order to find his/her path for self betterment. Some make this change successfully but many feel lost in the market of different faiths because unlike any profession, religion or no religion is the journey of the individual and that path is pretty rough because it is an internal change whereas any profession is practiced out in public which makes it easier for a person to become better through practice.
In closing I would just add that if one has found a better path for self betterment, one should go for it but this can only take place much later in one’s life even after being a doctor for years as a professional.


----------



## Truthsikher31 (Sep 13, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Religion is an illusion.
> 
> Guru Nanak taught that there is no Hindu or Muslim, hence no religion. There's only One- Truth.
> 
> And yet most people seem to ignore this Truth.


So then there shouldn't be any Sikh, Christian, Jews, etc. Either right? I understand Hindus and Muslims were primarily the population in that region during his time.  But if you expand his thought worldwide, isnt that what he means?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 13, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Guru Nanak taught that there is no Hindu or Muslim, hence no religion. There's only One- Truth.



Could you please show me where in the SGGS, Guru Nanak said there is no Hindu or Muslim.
Thanks


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Ravneet,
> One more reason of my questioning was that comparing the choice of a religion which is passed in the family since the conception unlike one’s profession which happens much later in one’s life and it normally is decided by the adult who was a fetus once with or without the outer influences.
> 
> The religion is a different matter because it is like the birds of a feather and many parents take that for granted and feel offended if their loved ones refuse to follow the same path unlike the profession.
> ...


Sat Sri Akaal,

Guru Nanak, Our Mentor,. Though born in Hindu Family, has not accepted this . And system of ritualism. We must accept that system of Gurubani Education must be in place, to educate our children. 
Else this will not carry forward 

The statement is Intent of parent  not belongs to Truth of Nature.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 13, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Ravneet,
> One more reason of my questioning was that comparing the choice of a religion which is passed in the family since the conception unlike one’s profession which happens much later in one’s life and it normally is decided by the adult who was a fetus once with or without the outer influences.
> 
> The religion is a different matter because it is like the birds of a feather and many parents take that for granted and feel offended if their loved ones refuse to follow the same path unlike the profession.
> ...


Sat Sri Akaal,

Guru Nanak, Our Mentor,. Though born in Hindu Family, has not accepted this statement . and system of ritualism. We must accept that system of Gurubani Education and practice must be in place, to make our children learn. ie to be Sikh
Else this will not carry forward

The statement above related to 'sowed by parents' is Intent of parent  not belongs to Truth of Nature.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 14, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> SAT SRI AKAAL,
> 
> Education is elightening with practice, repeated practice of education, brings changes in cellular memories, which improves the philosphy at root level.
> 
> ...



There is no religion. To assume there is one is assuming that He can be confined to a sect.

He is Everpresent and All Pervading.

We choose not to see him in all and serve him.

Instead we choose slavery to falsehood, religions, sects, rituals, outer appearance instead of inner purity, slavery to Maya- falling into the well of desire.

The universe is His Gurdwarra and He is All.


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 14, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Could you please show me where in the SGGS, Guru Nanak said there is no Hindu or Muslim.
> Thanks



It was one of his first teachings. pretty much everyone knows it if you've heard of Guru Nanak.


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 14, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> So then there shouldn't be any Sikh, Christian, Jews, etc. Either right? I understand Hindus and Muslims were primarily the population in that region during his time.  But if you expand his thought worldwide, isnt that what he means?



Yes. you cannot confine God to a sect. He's everywhere n everything.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 14, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> It was one of his first teachings. pretty much everyone knows it if you've heard of Guru Nanak.


Please stop getting into a sarcastic attitude of t it for tat with me. We will both end up being losers rather than what we are trying to do here, that is, to become better as human beings.
Are you implying I don’t know Guru Nanak but you do?  That is a shameless attitude laced with Me-ism.

Please give me the reference that it was his first teaching from any source to prove your claim. Thanks


----------



## Truthsikher31 (Sep 14, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Yes. you cannot confine God to a sect. He's everywhere n everything.


But yet here we are 2018 and Sikhi did become its own sect.  
During his time, Nanak travelled and shared his vision, thoughts.  And some left behind Hinduism or Islam and became his followers (Sikhs). And you can argue the rest of the world didnt get his message because the world was much larger, not as accessible. 
But if Guru Nanaks word was pure and true,  why dont his followers today spread it and share with the Jews and Christians.  
Why are sikhs so conservative when it comes to converting others.  Christian's didn't have a problem, they set out crusades to convert all the corners of the world.  Im not saying all sikhs need to pick up a thalwar and force your neighbor,  but the sikh people never expanded and stayed secluded
And dont compare with the educating the public of who sikhs are as the same thing.  Thats only awareness so sikhs dont get mistakenly killed.   
There's a reason why Sikhs barely make up 1% of the worlds population.  We're fine in our homes n gurdwaras,  and are ok when others convert to Sikhi but have a hard time when youths cut their hair or marry outside the "caste", or even convert to other religions.  
Message was all to be one, but that had terribly failed


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 15, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> But yet here we are 2018 and Sikhi did become its own sect.



not quite, Sikhi as a concept is alive and well and flourishing, Sikhism as a religion is just a combination of agenda, tradition, rituals and Punjabi culture.



Truthsikher31 said:


> During his time, Nanak travelled and shared his vision, thoughts. And some left behind Hinduism or Islam and became his followers (Sikhs). And you can argue the rest of the world didnt get his message because the world was much larger, not as accessible.



Guru Nanak did not share his vision, he did not have a monopoly or ownership of the truth, he simply advocated true living, The truth belongs to Guru Nanak as much as gravity belongs to Newton.



Truthsikher31 said:


> But if Guru Nanaks word was pure and true, why dont his followers today spread it and share with the Jews and Christians.



don't make me laugh, his 'followers' struggle to understand the basic message themselves, how are they going to share it?



Truthsikher31 said:


> Why are sikhs so conservative when it comes to converting others.


because most have not got a clue about what Sikhism is about other than the 5K's, the sakhis, and whatever they learned from tradition and family.



Truthsikher31 said:


> here's a reason why Sikhs barely make up 1% of the worlds population. We're fine in our homes n gurdwaras, and are ok when others convert to Sikhi but have a hard time when youths cut their hair or marry outside the "caste", or even convert to other religions.


yeah we are fine in our homes and gurudwaras, stressing over what temperature and what dressings we should have in our holy room, and ensuring we pray every full moon, doing multiple ardaases so that Minty passes his driving test and Bunty finds a husband, maybe we should address these issues first before going on a crusade.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> yeah we are fine in our homes and gurudwaras, stressing over what temperature and what dressings we should have in our holy room, and ensuring we pray every full moon, doing multiple ardaases so that Minty passes his driving test and Bunty finds a husband, maybe we should address these issues first before going on a crusade



I had no idea Bunty had come out. I do hope he finds a good husband.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 15, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> I had no idea Bunty had come out. I do hope he finds a good husband.


No your thinking of Guddu who had the chop.


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 15, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> But yet here we are 2018 and Sikhi did become its own sect.
> During his time, Nanak travelled and shared his vision, thoughts.  And some left behind Hinduism or Islam and became his followers (Sikhs). And you can argue the rest of the world didnt get his message because the world was much larger, not as accessible.
> But if Guru Nanaks word was pure and true,  why dont his followers today spread it and share with the Jews and Christians.
> Why are sikhs so conservative when it comes to converting others.  Christian's didn't have a problem, they set out crusades to convert all the corners of the world.  Im not saying all sikhs need to pick up a thalwar and force your neighbor,  but the sikh people never expanded and stayed secluded
> ...



Guru Nanak never said Sikh is a religion. Sikh means student. We're students of the Truth.

So misguided Humans with a lack of understanding made it a sect. But Truth= God and He cannot be confined.

The Truth existed for ages upon ages before Guru Nanaks arrival on earth. He tells us this in Mool Mantar. It's been taught to different extents by different teachers but had become corrupted along the way, again by misguided man.

Teachings have been added in Guru Granth Sahib Ji from teachers from before and who had been identified with different religions. Showing that there is no religion, there's only Truth- only IK- One.


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Sep 15, 2018)

In reference to an earlier part of this discussion, a statement by the Sufi saint Rumi might be appropriate.

"The religion of love is apart from all religions. The lovers of God have no religion but God alone."

From _The Shepherd's Prayer in Diwane Tabreez _ by Rumi
_
Note: the first sentence is usually omitted, but I think it adds a great deal to the thought.     _

~


----------



## ravneet_sb (Sep 15, 2018)

Sat Sri Akaal,

This is not to win for argument, there are elder members, who have wisdom of thoughts, righteous approach.
Gurubani is the check. our Guide and Mentor.

Due apology for any mis statements.

This is not just for arguement but implementation of approach for next generation. To contribute for cause.
To give equal importance to value base education as formal education.

To have right approach in our belief system, 

Hope it is concluded and this is with no contradictions.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 15, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Guru Nanak never said Sikh is a religion. Sikh means student. We're students of the Truth.
> 
> So misguided Humans with a lack of understanding made it a sect. But Truth= God and He cannot be confined.
> 
> ...



Well said!

I have been fortunate enough to say a couple of things for decades when I came to the realization about the true message of Gurbani.

Sikhi is not a religion as the religions are defined/described by other religions.

Sikhi has no God as gods are defined/described by the religions.
Ik Ong Kaar is not a deity like most religions require it to be.

Sikhi has no worshipping because worshipping needs mechanical rituals that Sikhi rejects.

I had been scoffed at my thoughts then but now it is heartwarming to notice that the many young Kathavaachaks and entities like Sikhri are expressing Sikhi in the same way.

Lastly, if Guru Nanak had declared during the Mughal invasion that he had had the revelation from god and the revelation has nothing to do with what these Hindus and Muslims are talking about god, he would have been beheaded by the invaders.

Sikhi is an idea based not a deity based. This is the reason the poetry of The Bhagats like Naamdev and Trilochan who were born 200 years before Guru Nanak is added because their ideas, thought processes jived with the Sikhi idea.

And one more thing.

“So misguided Humans with a lack of understanding made it a sect.”

I have no idea where that came from. Would you be kind enough to elaborate on it?
Thanks


----------



## Admin (Sep 15, 2018)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> This is not to win for argument, there are elder members, who have wisdom of thoughts, righteous approach.
> Gurubani is the check. our Guide and Mentor.
> ...



@ravneet_sb ji, your presence and contributions are much appreciated at SPN!  We can only learn and evolve from each other's perspectives!


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 15, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Well said!
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to say a couple of things for decades when I came to the realization about the true message of Gurbani.
> 
> ...



No, there is God.

God realised himself to be Truth. Guru Nanak realised himself to be Truth. They're teaching us to realise our state also- Truth.

God made this khel for us out of true love to discover what He did. But He is Truth. As we all are.

We are One. All is God is Truth.

The love the Gurus speak of in Gurbani, the one they describe as being the only way to discovering ourselves, is for Him, in everything, in every action.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 15, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> No, there is God.


 
Well, you are contradicting yourself again as you usually do.



Sikhilove said:


> Guru Nanak never said Sikh is a religion. Sikh means student. We're students of the Truth.



As there is no religion called Sikhi, as a result, there is no god either because a religion and god are like the Siamese twins.



Sikhilove said:


> God realised himself to be Truth. Guru Nanak realised himself to be Truth. They're teaching us to realise our state also- Truth.



I am a bit confused now. Are you implying Guru Nanak is God for you? You above contradictory post claims that.



Sikhilove said:


> God made this khel for us out of true love to discover what He did. But He is Truth. As we all are.



Please use SGGS, our only Guru to prove your claim. And are you also implying that we are all gods? "But He is Truth. As we all are."
Your posts get more confusing with each one. Please clarify.



Sikhilove said:


> We are One. All is God is Truth.



Pardon my ignorance, I have no idea what you are talking about. Would you be kind enough to put it in layman's terms for a person like me? Thanks.



Sikhilove said:


> The love the Gurus speak of in Gurbani, the one they describe as being the only way to discovering ourselves, is for Him, in everything, in every action.



I am sorry, I have no idea what you are talking about. Please simplify this for me if you could. Thanks, again.

Lastly, I am still waiting for the references from the SGGS about your claim that Guru Nanak said, " There is no Hindu, no Musulman."
Would appreciate if you could provide that.


----------



## Truthsikher31 (Sep 16, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Guru Nanak never said Sikh is a religion. Sikh means student. We're students of the Truth.
> 
> So misguided Humans with a lack of understanding made it a sect. But Truth= God and He cannot be confined.
> 
> ...


I don't see what the arguement is.  All I said was guru nanaks idea was we all should be one.   Yet it failed anyways and became what he was against.


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 16, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Well, you are contradicting yourself again as you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi. History has been documented years before Guru Nanak arrived on the earth. Guru Nanak is well documented to have taught the above teaching.

My post above was pretty clear.. 

We are One. Truth is One, God is One.

We are Truth. One

Can't get more simple than that


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 16, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> I don't see what the arguement is.  All I said was guru nanaks idea was we all should be one.   Yet it failed anyways and became what he was against.



Yeh true


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Sep 16, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> I don't see what the arguement is.  All I said was guru nanaks idea was we all should be one.   Yet it failed anyways and became what he was against.


Please don't be so hard on us everyday mortals. As long as there is one Sikh, or even one person, working towards Guru Nanak's ideal, it has not failed. It is a goal we are working toward, and may not reach. The truth is that making even a step in the right direction is progress. Guru Nanak could do it because he was Guru Nanak. The rest of us struggle along as best we know how.

A few of us are succeeding spectacularly. Take, for example, Ravi Singh and Khalsa Aid. They are risking their lives in Iraq right now because they act on their belief that the human race is one.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 16, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Hi. History has been documented years before Guru Nanak arrived on the earth. Guru Nanak is well documented to have taught the above teaching.
> 
> My post above was pretty clear..
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble, everything you say sounds beautiful but you have no concrete examples to prove that despite several requests.

As you claim many things and when asked for the references from the Sggs, our only Guru, you are quick to change the subject and/or start berating those who want to learn from your wisdom.


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 17, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, everything you say sounds beautiful but you have no concrete examples to prove that despite several requests.
> 
> As you claim many things and when asked for the references from the Sggs, our only Guru, you are quick to change the subject and/or start berating those who want to learn from your wisdom.



Jeez why can't you just read GGSJ instead of asking for quotes. Or Google what I'm saying, it takes two mins.

"Chant, and meditate on *the One God, who permeates and pervades the many beings of the whole Universe*. God created it, and God spreads through it everywhere. Everywhere I look, I see God. The Perfect Lord is perfectly pervading and permeating the water, the land and the sky; there is no place without Him." (SGGS 782)

Ik Oankar

As for the no Muslim no hindu Sakhi, Google it, it's everywhere.

I would suggest you read GSSJi

It's a good read


----------



## Admin (Sep 17, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Jeez why can't you just read GGSJ instead of asking for quotes. Or Google what I'm saying, it takes two mins.



Sorry, but your responses are mostly ambiguous... at least you can provide the SGGS Ang number for an easy reference... otherwise it turns into a leather hunt for the responder...


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 17, 2018)

Aman Singh said:


> Sorry, but your responses are mostly ambiguous... at least you can provide the SGGS Ang number for an easy reference... otherwise it turns into a leather hunt for the responder...



Hi. The teaching is throughout the entire Guru Granth Sahib Ji, it's repeated over and over again.

My point is that if someone really wanted to understand what Guru Nanak Ji taught, they'd read at least a few pages of Gurbani. It's a priceless gem, gifted to us out of love, to be utilised for ones benefit and evolution.


----------



## Admin (Sep 17, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> The teaching is throughout the entire Guru Granth Sahib Ji, it's repeated over and over again.



Again, a random ambiguous response.



Sikhilove said:


> My point is that if someone really wanted to understand what Guru Nanak Ji taught, they'd read at least a few pages of Gurbani. It's a priceless gem, gifted to us out of love, to be utilised for ones benefit and evolution.



Its not about just reading, right! Its all about understanding... contemplating... We may read the same shabad and come out with entirely extrapolating responses and perspectives based on our understanding or prejudices. The key to understand a shabad is to share our own understanding and then let others share their... 

Without quoting a shabad or taking one liners out of context defeats the purpose as it makes us prone to random blanket statements, which have nothing to do with Gurmat, but in our zest to prove our point, we pass these statements as Gurmat.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 17, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Jeez why can't you just read GGSJ instead of asking for quotes. Or Google what I'm saying, it takes two mins.



That is a very frothy attitude for a Sikh, I must say. But you have been petulant ever since you started giving only your opinions rather than interacting and learning together. When asked about references from the SGGS, you become angry and abusive to a certain extent, which is a shame indeed. But one is one's worst enemy anyway.
Then to top that, you have the gall to tell us to Google it. Why do not you do yourself before posting? Jeez, it only takes two minutes.
On a serious note, it is your duty, at least in this forum to produce references when you talk about Sikhi. Please keep that in mind for the future. We need full Shabads with your personal understanding whenever and in whichever way you express Gurbani so all of us can learn from each other.



Sikhilove said:


> "Chant, and meditate on *the One God, who permeates and pervades the many beings of the whole Universe*. God created it, and God spreads through it everywhere. Everywhere I look, I see God. The Perfect Lord is perfectly pervading and permeating the water, the land and the sky; there is no place without Him." (SGGS 782)



Please post the above Shabad in its original form with your personal understanding of Gurbani and share the reason you are posting it here. This forum is for sharing, not for personal proclamations.




Sikhilove said:


> Ik Oankar


And?



Sikhilove said:


> As for the no Muslim no hindu Sakhi, Google it, it's everywhere.



Oh, now you are saying it is a Sakhi. Hence you have not the faintest whether Guru Nanak said this or not despite my repeated requests to you. I am glad you have changed your mind.
So were you lying all the times before when I have been asking about it to you on many occasions or simply you did not have the courage to say it was a Sakhi?
Why would you do that I may ask?
Misleading is not part of Sikhi, I am afraid.

In fact, I thought exactly the same as you do. I would suggest you read the following thread that Aman ji re-posted and you will understand why Sikhi is an evolving pragmatic way of life.

Na Koi Hindu Na Koi Mussalman - Guru Nanak



Sikhilove said:


> I would suggest you read GSSJi
> It's a good read



Thanks for the great suggestion. I would advise you to do the same before concocting stories and posting them here that have nothing to do with Sikhi.


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 19, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> That is a very frothy attitude for a Sikh, I must say. But you have been petulant ever since you started giving only your opinions rather than interacting and learning together. When asked about references from the SGGS, you become angry and abusive to a certain extent, which is a shame indeed. But one is one's worst enemy anyway.
> Then to top that, you have the gall to tell us to Google it. Why do not you do yourself before posting? Jeez, it only takes two minutes.
> On a serious note, it is your duty, at least in this forum to produce references when you talk about Sikhi. Please keep that in mind for the future. We need full Shabads with your personal understanding whenever and in whichever way you express Gurbani so all of us can learn from each other.
> 
> ...



Actually I would go so far as to suggest that this post is abusive, as have been many of your previous posts towards me. One should always look inward before condemning another.

Your posts demonstrate a lack of understanding of gurbani, hence why I suggested you read it.

It wasn't intended to be aggressive, merely a suggestion to benefit your own evolution.

No Hindu, No Muslim, Only One.

I stand by what I said earlier, basically anyone who's read up on Guru Nanak ji would have heard of this teaching, yourself include which you've shown in your post above.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 19, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Actually I would go so far as to suggest that this post is abusive, as have been many of your previous posts towards me. One should always look inward before condemning another.
> 
> Your posts demonstrate a lack of understanding of gurbani, hence why I suggested you read it.
> 
> ...



I am glad I am an evolving Sikh thanks to the ShabadGuru.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Oct 9, 2018)

Sat Sri akaal,

Seva / Simran

Practice (Seva) always Remember(Simran) through memorizing.  Is like education, memorizing and  remembrance at all times while routine functions is Practicing (SEVA).  How long and many a times one needs to read again for a practioner. Practice leads to remembrance. One has not to read again and again.
Learning is in functional memory always of practitioners
Repeated reading through out age is
Lack of understanding
Lack of memorizing
Lack of practice

Vas mere pyarya Vas mere Gobinda
Kar Kirpa Mere Man Vas Jiyo

With memorizing and practice, one can attain control on thoughts and hence followed by control in speech/ imagination and henceforth action.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

